# Found out something



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

When i was washing my bike yesterday i found out that my left Ultegra shifter lever is slanting more to the left than my right shifter although both shifters are straight. Is this because my left shifter has a shorter cable?


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Erm...

None of us can see it from here Jared.


----------

